# Stocking a 65g



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

Im moving up from a 29g to a 65g with 20g sump and want advice on what new fish/inverts to get. 

I currently have
2 clowns
yellowtail blue damsel
6 line wrasse
cleaner shrimp
emerald crab
standard cleanup crew
40-50ish mixed sps, lps, softies etc


----------



## creature55 (Apr 3, 2014)

I think your best best would be to mention some fish you're interested in and then let people reply as to whether or not they'll work for that size tank and the fish you already have 

Some of my personal favourite fish are firefish. I have both the purple and red variety and love them both! I would take them over many more rare/prized specimens any day. Yellow tangs are also always a nice addition and since you don't have any tangs yet you shouldn't have any compatibility issues. 

Good luck!


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

Yeah I definitely want a yellow tang, and some sort of blenny or goby or sand dwelling fish. Live Aquaria tends to recommend huge tanks for most of the fish I want. Im not opposed to buying them small and selling when they outgrow the tank. Most angels are reef compatible - with caution. I dont like the sound of that, anyone have experience keeping them with sps?


----------



## creature55 (Apr 3, 2014)

I have a flame angel in with SPS. No problems so far (has been 3 or 4 months now), but he/she is still young so the day may come when it gets a bit too nippy. I had a terrible experience with a lemonpeel angel though once. Absolutely demolished all my acans.


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

I added a desjardini sailfin tang, spotted mandarin and 3 blue green chromis. My yellowtail damsel instantly became an asshole and after 3 hrs and lots of rock removal, I caught him. He's been donated and the tank is peaceful now. I dont think ill risk a reef caution fish after how hard it was to catch the damsel. Thinking of bartletts anthia, orchid dottyback, or cardinalfish next.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

The orchid dottyback is not a good tank mate for a 65. Your other choices are ok. The desjardin will probably outgrow the tank in a year.
If you want to try a dottyback, do a splendid. A royal gramma is a good alternate to the orchid.
You might even try a fathead anthias, if you want to try something different.
Or an assessor.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

How bout a Midas bllennie?

I want one still ...


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Mikeylikes said:


> How bout a Midas blennie?
> 
> I want one still ...


Oh yeah, it's on my wish list, too. Nice choice. They should be showing up in the stores anytime soon now.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Aren't they?

If you get wind of any at LFS let me know Cheryl!


----------



## Atomikk (Jul 18, 2013)

darcyr said:


> Yeah I definitely want a yellow tang, and some sort of blenny or goby or sand dwelling fish. Live Aquaria tends to recommend huge tanks for most of the fish I want. Im not opposed to buying them small and selling when they outgrow the tank. Most angels are reef compatible - with caution. I dont like the sound of that, anyone have experience keeping them with sps?


The problem with tangs in a 65 gallon tank is that they will outgrow it within a year and stress out other fish when they dart from one side to the other. I would stick with psuedochromis (dottybacks), clowns, cardinalfish, maybe a hawkfish, gobies.

Say no to Tangs, chromis, damsels, butterflies, angels (maybe yes to pigmy variety).


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

Great advice, i like the midas blenny for sure. The sailfin is really small, 1.5 in. I know I will have to sell it when it grows into an adult. Whats wrong with chromis in a 65? they are tiny at the moment.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*stocking*

love my flame hawk , and wouldn't have a tank without one ,just love em ...


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Chromis are fine in a 65, no issue. Some say they are short life fish, which isn't an issue either. Remember an adult sailfin is 16" so you should consider re homing this fish when it gets to 4 or 5", more so because they start getting really fast and stress out your smaller fish which can't compete for food as quickly.
There are lots of small to medium size fish which will do excellent in a 65 long term without the need to try and catch them in a year. I don't have an issue with my dwarf Angels, although I do notice that if a coral isn't doing well, the angel will pick at it.


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

I went from 3 chromis to 2, I assumed maybe it got stuck in the overflow and then eaten. I picked up 3 more and after just 4 days am back to the same 2 largest ones. Some other threads say these will kill each other off until only the strong survive, anyone else had this issue?


----------



## Orangutran (Oct 16, 2012)

darcyr said:


> I went from 3 chromis to 2, I assumed maybe it got stuck in the overflow and then eaten. I picked up 3 more and after just 4 days am back to the same 2 largest ones. Some other threads say these will kill each other off until only the strong survive, anyone else had this issue?


That's what everyone says about chromis. I started with 3, but have 2 now in a 29g. But the one that died, wasn't in the best condition to begin with. What might help is to feed them often throughout the day. They are similar to anthias, eating zooplankton constantly. If you keep them well fed, it might help with the aggression.

I feed mine 3 times daily.

EDIT: also, according to the internet, they can live to 10+ years!!


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

Stupid chromis, the 2 I have left barely school together and constantly fight when feeding.


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Let see a full tank shot


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

*full tank shot*

Ill try to get a better pic when there's less glare


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Looking good!


----------

